# Gecko in Adelaide



## cheapthrillz (Jan 17, 2018)

A friend who recently moved to Adelaide sent me the photo of a Gecko. It was on a wall indoors. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## MANNING (Jan 17, 2018)

http://www.samuseum.sa.gov.au/Uploa...xt/Key-to-the-Geckos-of-South-Australia_1.pdf

I've looked at this for the last 90 odd+ minutes and am a little stuck as to an answer. I'm no reptile identifier and am only replying as self education and really just to be involved so please don't hold me to anything. It seems to be missing a digit on the front left? The tail also seems from the photo oddly colourd.
[doublepost=1516186756,1516186598][/doublepost]Still looking and shocked at the tiny differences between some geckos
(Feet, head, chin, claw, tail shapes - under chin scale sizes - patterns)


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

MANNING said:


> http://www.samuseum.sa.gov.au/Uploa...xt/Key-to-the-Geckos-of-South-Australia_1.pdf
> 
> I've looked at this for the last 90 odd+ minutes and am a little stuck as to an answer. I'm no reptile identifier and am only replying as self education and really just to be involved so please don't hold me to anything. It seems to be missing a digit on the front left? The tail also seems from the photo oddly colourd.
> [doublepost=1516186756,1516186598][/doublepost]Still looking and shocked at the tiny differences between some geckos
> (Feet, head, chin, claw, tail shapes - under chin scale sizes - patterns)


I am pretty sure the missing digit is actually behind the leg, the visible toes correspond with the right foot for size and shape. Also the tail is regenerating which gives it the weird colouring halfway along to the tip.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 18, 2018)

It is a Marbled Gecko_ Christinus marmoratus_.

Whilst it is only just discernible, there definitely appears to be a claw present on the inner digit of the left side hind leg, which excludes it from belong to the genus Gehyra. Given the colouration/pattern and the location, this narrows it down to the Marbled Gecko.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 18, 2018)

Bluetongue1 is bang on the money. The only other possibility would be Gehyra variegata (Tree Dtella) but the pattern and overall appearance tells the story. I can't make out the claws but in this case it's not necessary.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 18, 2018)

@Scutellatus Thanks Mate, I had thought the same about the tail but wantnt sure abuot the left foot. 

I'm not sure if that link i posted had enough information for a correct identification ( not for me to work it out anyway)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 18, 2018)

I was a bit tired last night when I saw this. As John said, the colour pattern gives it away. Then if you look at the expanded pads on the ends of the digits, the size and circle-like general shape says Gehyra or Christinus. Gehyra are more oval with a claw coming out the top of each (except the inner digit), while Christinus are more heart shaped with a smaller claw coming out from between the halves of the top pad. You can often pick that shape difference up even if you cannot see the claws.

I only just looked at the key and the first diagram shows the shape difference I was referring to, but from underneath. Question 6/7 is not well worded and you would need to clearly see the underside of the toe pads even if it were.

EDIT: By the way, it looks like the photo was taken at night which is why the specimen is lacking the normal intensity of colour.


----------



## cheapthrillz (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone. That's enough to go on for now. I have asked my mate to try for some daylight shots.


----------

